# Heat Pressing Felt Fabric



## gr123 (Oct 9, 2011)

Probably a stupid question but I cant seem to find the answer anywhere.

I want to apply Flock lettering onto felt fabric. As a test (havent purchased any equipment yet to do it properly) I put a household iron on the felt to see how it would cope and after 2 seconds it burnt slightly and has turned part of the affected area see through!!

Is there anyway that I could heat press the flock on without causing damage to the material?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I dye sub felt all the time a 400 degrees for 40 seconds without any damage. Use polyester felt.


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't think vinyl would stick to felt very well anyway, although it may adhere at first i would suspect it would fall off after going through the wash.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

skdave said:


> I dye sub felt all the time a 400 degrees for 40 seconds without any damage. Use polyester felt.


Where do you buy your polyester felt from, Dave?


----------

